# Six13 Small Cracks



## Cannon Ball (Dec 29, 2005)

I've had a 06' Six13 Pro for about a year now. Last night I was doing a visual look over and noticed at the top of the head tube where the headseat goes in small white looking cracks/lines around the top. Has anybody else seen this with there Cannondales. They look more like little white squiggly lines than cracks, but I'm going to take it to the shop for inspection anyways.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

Cannon Ball said:


> I've had a 06' Six13 Pro for about a year now. Last night I was doing a visual look over and noticed at the top of the head tube where the headseat goes in small white looking cracks/lines around the top. Has anybody else seen this with there Cannondales. They look more like little white squiggly lines than cracks, but I'm going to take it to the shop for inspection anyways.


I've heard and read the same complaint from other Six13 owners, but apparently is a
clear coating problem (paint) instead of AL structure integrity problem.

Corsaire


----------



## Cannon Ball (Dec 29, 2005)

Corsaire said:


> I've heard and read the same complaint from other Six13 owners, but apparently is a
> clear coating problem (paint) instead of AL structure integrity problem.
> 
> Corsaire


Yes it does appear more clearcoat related from the looks of it. Thanx for the reply.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I just checked my year-old 2006 Six13 team replica, and, yes, where the carbon top tube and carbon down tube meet the aluminum portion of the headtube, there are a few white, very thin, squiggly lines visible, but these aren't structural, they appear to be from the clearcoat probably as a result of ordinary wear-and-tear.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I had mine for 8 months and noticed the paint chip off on the down tube should I bring it back to LBS for an inspection ? I talked to Cannondale and they told that the frame will carry a year warrenty on the paint defect and it's up to the rep to decide whether I will get a replacement or not. Comments please.


----------



## wildadv (Jan 31, 2006)

Had the very same problem with my Six pro only 6 months old, took it to my local dealer to get it checked out and was told that its water getting in under the clear coat, now getting a replacement from Cannondale (Great Service).


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

The word from LBS is Cannondale will replace the Six13 frame for free since they aware some of the frame have clear coat problems, so I have the chance to upgrade to Systems Six if I wanted to but it will cost me some dollars amount to do the upgrade. I will think about over the weekend and see if it's worth it. Right the frame has no structure damage but I don't want to take a chance down the road.


----------



## salesguy (Sep 8, 2005)

How much did the LBS say the upgrade would cost?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

You are looking at more than $1K for the upgrade and that is the reason I have to think about it, the LBS had a system Six that fit me and I going to take it home for the weekend and do some test run and compare. By the way this is a treaded BB not Cannnondale Si set up.


----------



## Coppi51 (May 30, 2002)

zamboni said:


> You are looking at more than $1K for the upgrade and that is the reason I have to think about it, the LBS had a system Six that fit me and I going to take it home for the weekend and do some test run and compare. By the way this is a treaded BB not Cannnondale Si set up.


Would love to hear your review of the System Six compared to the Six13...

Hope everything works out!


----------



## Cannon Ball (Dec 29, 2005)

wildadv said:


> Had the very same problem with my Six pro only 6 months old, took it to my local dealer to get it checked out and was told that its water getting in under the clear coat, now getting a replacement from Cannondale (Great Service).


Hmmm... not to sure I like the sound of that. I can deal with minor blemishes, but not something that could lead to potential failure.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

zamboni said:


> I had mine for 8 months and noticed the paint chip off on the down tube should I bring it back to LBS for an inspection ? I talked to Cannondale and they told that the frame will carry a year warrenty on the paint defect and it's up to the rep to decide whether I will get a replacement or not. Comments please.


No, but you should TAKE it back -- bring is not gramatically correct. Sorry, pet peeve.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Pick up the bike today and did a 10 miles short run so far so good the climb was light & comfy, I will take it to my regular route ( 35 miles ) so I can compare the System Six vs my Six13. The bike from LBS is a Si crank 53/39 and my current Six13 is a triple but I hardly use the 30 front gear. Will keep you posted.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

As promised here is my impression on the System six vs. Six13:

Bike setup:

Barloworld Team bike with Si crank and 07 Campy QS grouppo, Mavic ES wheels. The bike weight 15.5 lbs with Dura-Ace pedals.

This is the bike you want to ride, after 10 months on my 06 Six13 and man this bike is so smooth on rough surface and you won’t feel fatigue after a long ride. The climb is incredible fast and comfort, descents on twist hill is very stable and responsive.

Since the frame had a large diameter on the front head tube you won’t feel the bike wobble, every strokes on the pedal you can tell it push the bike forward and efficient. No wonder why Team Liquigas want this bike for Di Luca. I forgot to mention the frame is stiff but very compliance to bumpy road, the aluminum read is rigid and the power transfer is great for sprinting. It’s unbelievable that Cannondale can get the performance out of carbon/aluminum combination and you don’t have to be a racer to appreciated this bike. After all I’m very pleased with the bike performance and handling and it came down to decision which color to get? Since there were only three colors for the frame and it’s difficult to pick which color? 

Previous frames - 

Caad 3, Caad 7, Six13 ( two carbon tubes version )


----------



## Cannon Ball (Dec 29, 2005)

zamboni said:


> You are looking at more than $1K for the upgrade and that is the reason I have to think about it, the LBS had a system Six that fit me and I going to take it home for the weekend and do some test run and compare. By the way this is a treaded BB not Cannnondale Si set up.


Is that just for the frame and fork or the whole bike?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Just for the frame,fork and FSA headset. For people with the 2006 Six13 frame I strongly recommend that you inspect the clear coat of the frame, Cannondale admited there were some frames with thes problems occured and you might get a replacement out of this matter.


----------



## Coppi51 (May 30, 2002)

zamboni said:


> As promised here is my impression on the System six vs. Six13:
> 
> 
> This is the bike you want to ride, after 10 months on my 06 Six13 and man this bike is so smooth on rough surface and you won’t feel fatigue after a long ride. The climb is incredible fast and comfort, descents on twist hill is very stable and responsive.


Thanks for the review! Sounds like a great bike!


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Zamboni:

Can you post a picture of your Barloworld team replica SystemSix??

Also, would you prefer the SystemSix on long rides (e.g., centuries) over the Six13??


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

My Six13 Team has the clear coat problem. My theory is that there is some chemical (adhesive maybe?) that is used in the assembly process, that if not completely cleaned up will have a long term reaction with the clearcoat, causing it to bubble and/or crack. My situation is worse than most in that my frame is second hand, and I doubt I'll get much warranty support from Cannondale. 

On the subject of repair: Does anyone know for sure what kind of clear coat finish Cannondale uses? I'm guessing it's a pre-catalyzed laquer of some kind and as such not solvent in laquer thinner and thus not easily repaired without totally stripping and refinishing.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

fornaca68 said:


> Zamboni:
> 
> Can you post a picture of your Barloworld team replica SystemSix??
> 
> Also, would you prefer the SystemSix on long rides (e.g., centuries) over the Six13??


Well I need to go back to LBS and take some pictures and update it on my profile section for you to review, since Idon't know how to upload to the forum.
I guess you can view the picture under Cannondale System Six section, by the way my LBS placed the order yesterday and ETA is first week of Dec 06, I can't wait until the new frame arrives. So far I only put in 70 miles over the weekend not a century ride but really like the stiff front end and less choppy ride on rough surface. That is the reason why I upgrade from Six13 to System Six when this opprotunity came accross.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

StillRiding said:


> My Six13 Team has the clear coat problem. My theory is that there is some chemical (adhesive maybe?) that is used in the assembly process, that if not completely cleaned up will have a long term reaction with the clearcoat, causing it to bubble and/or crack. My situation is worse than most in that my frame is second hand, and I doubt I'll get much warranty support from Cannondale.
> 
> On the subject of repair: Does anyone know for sure what kind of clear coat finish Cannondale uses? I'm guessing it's a pre-catalyzed laquer of some kind and as such not solvent in laquer thinner and thus not easily repaired without totally stripping and refinishing.


I've talked to my local Cannondale and he mentioned that you should contact your rep and see if they willing to take the frame back and exchange for a new one, eventhought you are the second hand owner this is a known problem to Cannondale and they are pretty good with exchange program. Good luck and let me know should you have any further questions.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

zamboni said:


> So far I only put in 70 miles over the weekend not a century ride but really like the stiff front end and less choppy ride on rough surface. That is the reason why I upgrade from Six13 to System Six when this opprotunity came accross.


Interesting feedback. Someone at my LBS has the SystemSix and said while the SystemSix is much stiffer than the Six13, the Six13 is a "cadillac" -- his word, not mine -- compared to the SystemSix in the ride-comfort department.


----------



## cbart330 (Mar 2, 2006)

*Clearcoat issues*

Same problems in several spots on my CDALE. Hoping they will take care of it.


----------



## bikerbrian (Oct 20, 2004)

cbart330 said:


> Same problems in several spots on my CDALE. Hoping they will take care of it.


I was told this was called "galvanized corrosion" My Six13 did it within 2 months of it arriving this spring and I was told it is a common problem and replacing it would be no problem. See your dealer about getting that frame replaced. It isn't a structural problem so you shouldn't have any worries about riding it until a replacement arrives but with the money we spend on bikes you shouldn't have to accept this imperfection in the clearcoat


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

Galvanic corrosion? Whatever it is, I've done cosmetic repairs by removing and replacing the clearcoat in spots and discovered that on close inspection, in the area of the flaw, the aluminum is pitted. Pitted is NOT good, and ultimately must be causing a weaker frame. 

If you're the original owner of a frame with a clearcoat problem, get to a Cannondale dealer ASAP. As "bikerbrian" says, for the money we spend we shouldn't have to accept this imperfection, and certainly not if it is structural, and I think it is.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I don't have that problem only area is the Cannondale logo on the down tube paint got peel off and chip, my local rep ordered the replacement frame Systems Six and I have to pay the difference whick is OK and should be here by middle of next month. According to him the raw color which is the most difficult to mfg they must pass all the visual inspection at the first batch otherwise they will get paint for other colors.
The one on ordered is jet black my current Six13 is matt black, Cannondale no longer offer this color for 07 version.


----------



## Cannon Ball (Dec 29, 2005)

Took my bike to the shop today. The rep is supposed to be stopping by tommorrow so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

PLease keep us posted Cannonball.


----------



## cbart330 (Mar 2, 2006)

*Warranty replacement*

Hey,

So my LBS forwarded my pics (see above) to the Cdale rep. They are going to replace the frame. Great customer service!! They deemed it as simply cosmetic not structural. It seems like a problem that gets worse over time though, so it may progress to a structural issue if things really get bad. Anyway I am a completely happy Cdale customer and looking forward to my new Six13 that should arrive in a few weeks (by the way, they are shipping me a new one and told me to hold on to the old one until the new one comes in so that I am not without a bike).


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Cbart330,

I'm glad to hear Cannondale took care of yours frame and that is customer service. Are you going with the same color for the replacement frame ? For me I took the upgrade to System Six and I hated the waiting game for the new frame to arrive. Hurry hurry....


----------



## Cannon Ball (Dec 29, 2005)

*Update*

Looks like I will be getting a new frame under warranty. There's only one little problem that I have. Since the Pro frame is not made anymore the rep is going to look at what they have left. I was asked if another color would be an option, and I said no. One of the main reasons I bought this bike was because of the natural(raw) look. If he can't find a direct match then he will offer a Team frame which I won't argue with. If this doesn't pan out then I will seriously consider keeping the frame and hope for the best.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Cannon Ball,

If the rep offers a free upgrade to Team frame go for it or pay the difference like I did and move to System Six. Good luck.


----------



## mkrauss (Nov 7, 2005)

I had the same problem with galvanic corrosion on a 2005 Six13 frame (three carbon bars). Galvanic corrosion occurs wherever two different materials touch. You probably noticed it in other situations like when the steel bottle cage lugs get very rusty in an aluminum frame, or the quill or seat post sticks and gets rusty in a frame if you don’t coat it with a film of grease. In the Six13 the carbon touches the aluminum and rots the frame from the inside out. In my 2005 model the corrosion appeared as hard blisters under the paint. They appeared at every point on the frame where the carbon keyed into the lugs. In the case of the white lines in your clear coat, you are looking at the corrosion pushing up an aluminum blister which is fracturing the finish. Give it a bit of time and you will have big scaly blisters. It is a structural problem more than an aesthetic one. Galvanic corrosion is a consequence of poor manufacturing. They should be more careful to ensure that a scrim or adhesive barrier is complete between the two incompatible materials, especially near the keys and lug cutouts. Cannondale did not warranty my frame because I was not the original owner. They let me buy a frame through my LBS at a discounted price using their crash replacement program. When I spoke to C’dale customer service last spring they denied that galvanic corrosion is a common problem with the Six13. At the time I thought it was bull, and I am not surprised to learn from this forum that there are many others who had this problem.


----------



## mkrauss (Nov 7, 2005)

Please read the discussion titled '"Six13 Paint Blisters" on page six of the Cannondale Forum. There are pictures and many opinions on galvanic corrosion of Six13 frames.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

I am surprised that so many people still purchase these bikes from C-dale. They are not lighter, stiffer, cheaper, ride better, look better, etc than many bikes from their many competitors, yet people still chose to buy from a company that produces bikes with galvanic corrosion, when that problem has been resolved for some time. Just my opinion.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Critchie,

I respect your opinion but Cannondale confirm they did have a bad batch of coating on Six13 hopefully they have correct the process and will not occur again on System 6.


----------



## mkrauss (Nov 7, 2005)

Zamboni, would you please direct me to where I can read Cannondale's admission that they had a batch of bad coatings? Thank you.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

mkrauss,

I did verify with my rep and they are aware of the problem since I don't know where is yours region but you can contact Cannondale and ask for a local rep, they will provide the contact info and you can settle with him.
Cannondale is pretty good with customer service in my case the paint peel off my Six13 and I agreed to pay a premium and they allow me to upgrade to System Six which is due on second weeks of December 06.Good luck and let me know if I can help out further.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I just picked up my bike tonight from LBS and the weight is a bit heavy compare with my Six13.
Six13 with Campy Record triple,two water cage 13/29 cassette plus Dura-Ace pedals total weight is 17.7 lbs, with System Six now weighted 18.6 lbs I still could figured it out where the extra weight coming from but need to wait until when I get a chance to take it out for a spin and do some comparision.


----------



## Cannon Ball (Dec 29, 2005)

zamboni said:


> I just picked up my bike tonight from LBS and the weight is a bit heavy compare with my Six13.
> Six13 with Campy Record triple,two water cage 13/29 cassette plus Dura-Ace pedals total weight is 17.7 lbs, with System Six now weighted 18.6 lbs I still could figured it out where the extra weight coming from but need to wait until when I get a chance to take it out for a spin and do some comparision.



Hmm... that very interesting. Hard to believe that frame would weigh .9 lbs heavier.

I just got a call from my LBS. My new frame is in and it's a Six13 Team. I got the upgrade because they don't make the Pro frame anymore. I'm taking bmy bike tomorrow to have them switch out the components.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

So my LBS told me the frame came with a Si crank and I was wondering if I should do an upgrade ? I had a shim for my USE post other than everythings remain the same, where is the extra weight coming from ?
Congrat on yours new frame Cannondale is pretty good with the frame exchange program.


----------



## Cannon Ball (Dec 29, 2005)

zamboni said:


> So my LBS told me the frame came with a Si crank and I was wondering if I should do an upgrade ? I had a shim for my USE post other than everythings remain the same, where is the extra weight coming from ?
> Congrat on yours new frame Cannondale is pretty good with the frame exchange program.


I thought the SI set up was supposed to be lighter, and those shims are feather light. Same scale? Maybe the calibration was off.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I have my Record triple not Si set up.


----------



## Cannon Ball (Dec 29, 2005)

OK I understand now. I had to re-read your post. In reality it prob won't be noticeable.


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

zamboni,

how much did you have to pay to upgrade to the system six with the six13?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Don't know yet since I knew the onwer of LBS and still working out the details but at least I have my to ride for now.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

zamboni said:


> I just picked up my bike tonight from LBS and the weight is a bit heavy compare with my Six13.
> Six13 with Campy Record triple,two water cage 13/29 cassette plus Dura-Ace pedals total weight is 17.7 lbs, with System Six now weighted 18.6 lbs I still could figured it out where the extra weight coming from but need to wait until when I get a chance to take it out for a spin and do some comparision.


My almost stock System Six Team 1 in 50cm frame weighs in at 15.4 lbs. Mavic ES wheels, USE Alien Carbon seat post, Fizik Arione Carbon/Ti (upgraded from stock Ti), Forte Pro Ti pedals (200g for the pair), Si Carbon Compact crank, 12-25 Dura Ace cassette, Dura Ace deraileurs, etc. 

If all you changed was the frame, I do find it surprising that the S6 frame is 0.9 lbs more.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

s2ktaxi said:


> My almost stock System Six Team 1 in 50cm frame weighs in at 15.4 lbs. Mavic ES wheels, USE Alien Carbon seat post, Fizik Arione Carbon/Ti (upgraded from stock Ti), Forte Pro Ti pedals (200g for the pair), Si Carbon Compact crank, 12-25 Dura Ace cassette, Dura Ace deraileurs, etc.
> 
> If all you changed was the frame, I do find it surprising that the S6 frame is 0.9 lbs more.


I have the smae thought perhaps I have to weight the bike again, it has been rain in the last few days have not got a chance to ride at all.


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

The LBS has informed me that there is "no way" that Cannondale will do anything about the galvanic corrosion problem because I'm not the first owner of my Six13 frame (although it is less than a year old and purchased from a shop that is a Cannondale dealer). 

If the issue were pure cosmetics, maybe I could understand, but if this frame is slowly coming apart at the joints isn't it a safety issue and one that could cost Cannondale a ton of money in lawsuits somewhere down the road? It would seem to me that Cannondale would want to do everything possible to get every one of these defective frames off the road as soon as possible.

The sad part of this is that I've owned, raced, and recommended Cannondale bikes for over 20 years. I've owned at least seven Cannondales that I can remember. I always thought the bikes were a great value for the dollar, performed well, and were supported by great customer service. Now I'm thinking about switching allegiance. 

Anyone had any other experiences with replacing second-hand Cannondale frames?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Still Riding,

Did you get a chance to talk to your local rep ? He is the one who can decide since the replacement is against his account not LBS. In my case the only thing defect is the paint chip on my frame and without questions ask I can upgrade to a S6, sounds like your LBS is lazy and don't want to go the extra miles for you. Please ask if you can talk to a Cannondale rep to resolve the discrepancy and I'm sure they don't want any law suit either.If the LBS is giving you a hard time please let me know maybe I can track down the region manager for your area.


----------



## mkrauss (Nov 7, 2005)

When my second-hand Six13 corroded, Cannondale customer service told me only original owners are covered by warranty. When C'dale offered me their frame exchange program, usually applied to frames broken by use not covered by warranties, like crashes, I purchased a replacement Six13 Team edition frame for a largely discounted price set by my dealer. I was satisfied by this option because I believe that there needs to be a limit to how far bike companies will support their products. Limiting warranties to the original owner seems fair to the bike companies and their network of retail bike stores. They have to draw the line somewhere and I think thier responsibility ends with their customer, not the second-hand bike owners who are Cannondale's customers' customers.
Nevertheless, I am pissed that the C'dale rep and their customer service told me that my Six13 corrosion was a never-heard-of-before problem. The frequency of reports of corrosion in this discussion thread should be sufficient evidence of the need for a recall. When returned corroded Six13 frames begin stacking up like cord wood at the manufacturing plant, I hope they fire the slacker(s) on the assembly line who is responsible for this manufacturing problem.


----------



## gabollini (Nov 27, 2005)

I had the same problems w/ my '06 six 13 team. At the carbon/aluminum junction on the top tube near the headset and also on the down tube near h/s saw the corrosion that I thought was cosmetic (from sweat?). I didn't want to accept that it was sweat because I kept it clean and wiped off. Took it to my LBS, it was replaced immediately after I sent digital pictures of the problem to C'dale rep. After looking at threads and hearing of problems w/ raw aluminum color, decided to order a red six 13 team. I like the red better, it hasn't had any problems, and I love the bike. C'dale has replaced a couple of bikes I have owned under warranty (a caad 4 was replaced due to corrosion as well). I'm satisfied with my six 13, and love my red paint job! I'd rec. staying away from raw aluminum color, which is pretty and unusual, but has had it's problems with some. Otherwise, a good bike and a manufacturer that stands behind it's product, in my opinion.


----------



## roger9 (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm looking for a second hand 52 or 54 cm 2006 model 6-13 in raw because I love the colour scheme. I own 2 Prophets (1 for the wife) and my dad has a Rush and in over 2 years of hard MTB style riding have never had any problems with the Raw finish on the 3 MTBs and I sweat a LOT.. 

I'm still keen on the 6-13 in raw but now have my doubts - it's a pity this problem has raised it's head on the 6-13, as there are a lot of CDale MTBs in the Raw finish and I have never yet heard of a problem.

It may be a problem of reaction between the Carbon and the Al - I did terrible in chemistry so I won't voice an opinion.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Well it's seem to me the only thing occured is on the road bike raw version but not on MTB, Cannondale confirm they have a bad batch on the clear coat and I hope they got it under control. I had a problem with the Cannondale logo and they offered me the upgrade to S6 and I took the opprotunity so far S6 is a awsome bike, this is the only reason why I stay with Cannodale they took care of their customers.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

*Cannondale Discontinues Production of "Nude" Six13*

Interesting conversation I had today with my LBS/authorized Cannondale dealer who relayed his recent conversation with his Cannondale rep. Cannondale rep told him that because of the clear coat corrosion problem -- my LBS guy referred to it as "spiders" -- that apparently only happens on the NON-painted Six13s -- in other words, those Six13s in the nude/clear coat scheme -- Cannondale this week has decided to discontinue production of the nude/clear coat Six13 and instead only produce the painted versions (e.g., HealthNet color scheme). Cannondale did this because the corrosion problem only happens as a result of the clear coat over the area where the carbon meets the aluminum, and it is on those frames where Cannondale has received warranty claims. My LBS guy said he would take my 2006 Six13 frame (Lampre replica with the clearcoat) and get it warrantied by Cannondale, but I would only be able to get one of the painted Six13 frames -- in other words, I wouldn't be able to get an exact replica of what I ride now. My LBS guy told me that Cannondale has assured him that the clearcoat corrosion issue is not a structural flaw as to the frame itself, but Cannondale would honor a claim for a new frame under the warranty because of the "spiders." I doubt I'll make a warranty claim because the nude/clearcoat frame is (IMO) beautiful, it's a great frame anyway, and they're not going to be making more of them any time soon.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Ask your dealer and see if they let you do an upgrade to S6 with half nude/black ? My 06 Six13 had clear coat problem with Cannondale logo and the Cannondale rep OK for the upgrade so I paid the extra and get myself a S6 black color. I only had about 450 miles and really like this frame, despite all the complain but my LBS took good care of me the problem I had with Six13.


----------



## mkrauss (Nov 7, 2005)

It was my experience that galvanic corrosion is not limited to clear coat Six13 frames. My painted 2005 Six13 frame corroded at every carbon/alluminum connection. Please see the attached photo.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

mkrauss said:


> It was my experience that galvanic corrosion is not limited to clear coat Six13 frames. My painted 2005 Six13 frame corroded at every carbon/alluminum connection. Please see the attached photo.


I remember seeing your photo -- isn't your galvanic corrosion different than the "spiders"-type effect in the first photo toward the top of this thread?


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

fornaca68 said:


> I remember seeing your photo -- isn't your galvanic corrosion different than the "spiders"-type effect in the first photo toward the top of this thread?


 YES that is a different problem and very common on Cannondales. I am the only person that I know of that had ZERO corrosion like that on a Cannondale. None of my friends would wipe off the sweat and after a few months the paint around the head tube and top tube would bubble up. This may be probelm for a lot of frames but I have only really noticed it on Cannondales.


----------



## mkrauss (Nov 7, 2005)

It's probably not different, the main evidence being that the corrosion on my non-clear frame appeared in the same places as the spider cracks on the nude frame. It looks to me like the spider webbing is an early stage of the corrosion. In time the corrosion may create bumps like the ones I had under my paint. I was sceptical of the Cannondale rep's claim that it is only a problem with clear coat frames. The only different between a clear coat and a painted frame is the addition of a pigment in the paint. I believe that the corrosion is a consequence of the interaction between the carbon and the alumimum. The color - or lack of pigmented color - has no bearing on this interaction. I would be interested in hearing Cannondale's explanation.


----------



## mkrauss (Nov 7, 2005)

Toyota, the corrosion on my 2005 Six13 was isolated to a dozen distinct places on the frame. The locations were the exact same places where the carbon was keyed into the alumimum lugs, including the lugs at the bottom bracket and where the top and seat tubes met. The paint was not cracked. Sweat was not a factor. The frame rotted from the inside out.


----------



## mkrauss (Nov 7, 2005)

Toyota, sorry they are so blurry, but these photos show how the corrosion was at the key above the bottom bracket, where sweat damage would not be an issue.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

mkrauss said:


> It's probably not different, the main evidence being that the corrosion on my non-clear frame appeared in the same places as the spider cracks on the nude frame. It looks to me like the spider webbing is an early stage of the corrosion. In time the corrosion may create bumps like the ones I had under my paint. I was sceptical of the Cannondale rep's claim that it is only a problem with clear coat frames. The only different between a clear coat and a painted frame is the addition of a pigment in the paint. I believe that the corrosion is a consequence of the interaction between the carbon and the alumimum. The color - or lack of pigmented color - has no bearing on this interaction. I would be interested in hearing Cannondale's explanation.


 The kind of corrosion in your pic happens on regular aluminum frames. I have always noticed that on Cannondales even back in the early 90's. I was hesitate about ever buying my first Cannondale back in 1996 because of that corrosion I saw on peoples Cannondales. I have now owned 5 of them and never had the corrosion problem. Wiping the sweat off after every ride seems to have kept me from getting the corrosion and resulting bubbling paint.

*EDIT:* You may be right about your problem. The bubbling paint is vey common on the regular aluminum Cannondales though.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

toyota said:


> The kind of corrosion in your pic happens on regular aluminum frames. I have always noticed that on Cannondales even back in the early 90's. I was hesitate about ever buying my first Cannondale back in 1996 because of that corrosion I saw on peoples Cannondales. I have now owned 5 of them and never had the corrosion problem. Wiping the sweat off after every ride seems to have kept me from getting the corrosion and resulting bubbling paint.
> 
> *EDIT:* You may be right about your problem. The bubbling paint is vey common on the regular aluminum Cannondales though.


Ok, bottom line: the "spiders" from the clear coat and the corrosion are two different problems.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I've talked to my LBS and they think Cannondale will replace the frame even if you are the second hand owner, it's worth a try contact your Cannondale local rep.


----------



## joe mudd (Aug 27, 2002)

*06 six13 pro clear coat...*

I've got a new/unbuilt '06 613 pro clear coat frame (with a few months left on warranty card) I've been sitting on; I am ready to build it up. 
It would be interesting to know if the rep would exchange it prior to building it up... any thoughts?
ride on,
joe mudd


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

call you LBS and ask who the cannondale rep for the area is


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

If the frame has defect I don't see why not, even if you build it up and the problem comes later Cannondale will replace your frame.


----------

